# Gavel & Block - Challenge



## The100road

Alright everyone the next challenge has commenced.
Below are the details:

*Project: *

Gavel and Block
*Wood: *

Any wood you can muster up will work for this challenge
*Requirements: *

the gavel must be at least 8” long.
*Deadline:*

Pictures of your gavel and block may be submitted anytime, but must be in by Sunday 5/31/20 at 9pm PST
Voting (and some color commentary I'm sure) will take place for the next 3 days and conclude at 9pm PST on Wednesday 6/03/20
Winner gets to choose the next challenge, outline their requirements, and decide on the next deadline.

I hope we get just as many participants as the last challenge. Please comment that you are in!

Picture is for example of the project.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## The100road

I’m in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I have a sis in law that is a lawyer with the Florida DMV and is acting as a judge for a certain level of traffic/legal violations. So, guess I need to jump into this one as well. Oh boy...…….

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'm not doing it.
























I may be in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Maverick

I'm in, here is mine






In my dreams....

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## TXMoon

Should be interesting. I am not sure how creative I can be but turning the handle will be the challenge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm not doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be in!



The Candy and I are both in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bean_counter

Count another candy @ss in as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Maverick said:


> I'm in, here is mine
> 
> View attachment 187133
> 
> 
> In my dreams....


Man yours looks just like mine

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Steve in VA

Another great challenge and another project I've never attempted!

Time to throw down the hammer!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## tocws2002

Well, I'm 0 for 2 on completing one of these turning challenges, might as well make it a clean sweep and go 0 for 3. Count me in. Here's mine...





-jason

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Maverick

I think I started a trend, so I win by default....thank you, thank you very much.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## trc65

I'm in, and by the way, you guys owe me royalties for using my gavel picture and claiming it as your own.....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## TimR

I’m in...how’s this? Too typical for ya?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I guess I'll be different...

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 6


----------



## tocws2002

Fine, I went and made another one, forget the first one, here is my official entry...



 

-jason

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Tony

Okay, I just finished mine. It doubles as a door knocker.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ripjack13

I'm loving this topic already!
I have way too much on my plate to join in, but here's a special signed one I made a few years ago.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## jasonb

Here is my Gravel & Block entry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 15


----------



## TXMoon

Tony said:


> Okay, I just finished mine. It doubles as a door knocker. View attachment 187162

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rocking RP

What the hey. I’m in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TXMoon

Here's my Australian gavel and block

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## tocws2002

TXMoon said:


> Here's my Australian gavel and block
> View attachment 187169



Ohh, it's the left-handed version as well....very nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## TXMoon

We're gonna need to start a new thread for serious entries.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

TXMoon said:


> We're gonna need to start a new thread for serious entries.



Nah, this is just classic WB right here. Good times afoot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## tocws2002

In all seriousness, I got some lathe time this afternoon and finished this gavel and block.



 

-jason

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Just a teaser for now...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony

Here's a teaser of mine..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## trc65

Here's my teaser....


































Now you know as much about mine as I do!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road

Sneak peek...

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Look at that overachiever! 

Just kidding Stan. Can't wait to see

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TXMoon

Ohh so that's how it's going to be.. Here's my peak

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well hell. I'll just go ahead and post. Cherry handle and block. Cherry burl head.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Man that looks good @Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## tocws2002

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well hell. I'll just go ahead and post. Cherry handle and block. Cherry burl head.
> 
> View attachment 187278
> 
> View attachment 187279



Love that cherry burl, nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

That's a real purty head on that gavel!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tocws2002

Well, here's my sneak peak...



 

-jason

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Maverick

Looks good Eric

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well hell. I'll just go ahead and post. Cherry handle and block. Cherry burl head.
> 
> View attachment 187278
> 
> View attachment 187279



What are the dimensions of the gavel and diameter of the block?

Thanks,

-jason


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

tocws2002 said:


> What are the dimensions of the gavel and diameter of the block?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -jason


Overall length of the gavel is 8.5". The block is 1" thick and 5" in diameter

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Great looking set,awesome job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road

Nice! That’s was a great choice in the cherry burl. Very cool.


----------



## The100road

Here is my entry. 

Gavel and block are both Ziricote.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 8


----------



## trc65

Spectacular!

Love the look of the brass against the dark ziricote!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Tony

Great job Eric and Stan!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick

Very nice Stan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon

The100road said:


> Here is my entry.
> 
> Gavel and block are both Ziricote.
> 
> View attachment 187283
> 
> View attachment 187284
> 
> View attachment 187285


Wow...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Beautiful Stan+

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002

The100road said:


> Here is my entry.
> 
> Gavel and block are both Ziricote.
> 
> View attachment 187283
> 
> View attachment 187284
> 
> View attachment 187285



Love the ziricote, great looking set!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Got a few that are stepping up early! Nicely done guys!!

I hope to get to mine today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Wow,that is beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP

Is there an award for ugliest wood combinations? These are pieces that were left over from other projects. The bocote head is 1-3/4 X 4. The handle is 8" lignum vitae. The block is 1-1/4 X 4 not sure what wood, maybe poplar?.? 
Anywho here is my hodgepodge entry.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hey I like it

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road

I almost used bocote! I like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Dang nice Roger, great job!


----------



## T. Ben

Looks good to me. Very nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Here's one I made 3 1/2 years ago. Walnut

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Didn't plan on finishing this soon, but it's been raining everyday since last Friday, so got it done.

Walnut gavel with maple Celtic knot. Block is cherry.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 15 | +Karma 1


----------



## Bean_counter

@trc65 wow man. Love the texturing and the knot

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 7


----------



## The100road



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon

trc65 said:


> Didn't plan on finishing this soon, but it's been raining everyday since last Friday, so got it done.
> 
> Walnut gavel with maple Celtic knot. Block is cherry.
> 
> View attachment 187446


WOW!!! Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

DAMN! Now that's an overachiever!! Seriously, that's nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'm embarrassed of mine after seeing that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Dang Tim, that is spectacular! @The100road might not win 2 in a row after all......

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## TXMoon

Tony said:


> Dang Tim, that is spectacular! @The100road might not win 2 in a row after all......


It's going to be a close one for sure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Thanks all, but don't start voting yet, there's a lot of time left and hopefully a lot more entries. 

Besides, last time, Jerry had two entries, and I didn't see anywhere in the rules it said a person was limited to one entry....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maverick

Wow! That is all I know to say Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

trc65 said:


> Thanks all, but don't start voting yet, there's a lot of time left and hopefully a lot more entries.
> 
> Besides, last time, Jerry had two entries, and I didn't see anywhere in the rules it said a person was limited to one entry....


More doesn't make a winner, Tim..... Man, you did good on that gavel. It's beautiful.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Bean_counter

trc65 said:


> Thanks all, but don't start voting yet, there's a lot of time left and hopefully a lot more entries.
> 
> Besides, last time, Jerry had two entries, and I didn't see anywhere in the rules it said a person was limited to one entry....



yup I’m out of this one now haha


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

BS...get your @$$ on that lathe and finish that gavel!!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TXMoon

trc65 said:


> Thanks all, but don't start voting yet, there's a lot of time left and hopefully a lot more entries.
> 
> Besides, last time, Jerry had two entries, and I didn't see anywhere in the rules it said a person was limited to one entry....


It's 97 in the garage. I won'e be turning anything any time soon until I can get in there early in the morning

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

Wow, didn't realize you guys were that hot down there. I'd be happy if we could get to 70 one of these days.


----------



## TXMoon

trc65 said:


> Wow, didn't realize you guys were that hot down there. I'd be happy if we could get to 70 one of these days.


Me too! I'd love it to get to 70 again. Our overnight low is 75.


----------



## Wildthings

yep hit 96° here today with some high humidity. YOWSERS it ain't even June yet


----------



## Maverick

This, this is what I have to think about for this challenge.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

TXMoon said:


> Me too! I'd love it to get to 70 again. Our overnight low is 75.



C'mon Kevin, you live about 7 miles from me, it ain't bad at all! If it got down to 70 I would have to pull out the winter clothes again!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65

70 is shorts and sandals weather!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TXMoon

Tony said:


> C'mon Kevin, you live about 7 miles from me, it ain't bad at all! If it got down to 70 I would have to pull out the winter clothes again!!!!!!!


Na, it don't get cold until at least...65.


----------



## T. Ben

TXMoon said:


> Na, it don't get cold until at least...65.


That’s when I bust out the shorts and sleeveless t-shirts!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA

trc65 said:


> Didn't plan on finishing this soon, but it's been raining everyday since last Friday, so got it done.
> 
> Walnut gavel with maple Celtic knot. Block is cherry.
> 
> View attachment 187446




*NOT FAIR!!!! *

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TimR

Guys; you’re outdoing yourselves! Well done all. @trc65 , that knot and the texture work is great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> BS...get your @$$ on that lathe and finish that gavel!!!




Why does it have to be done on a lathe??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

You guys are having way too much fun with these challenges. Hope to have a shop before winter, until then all I can do is watch.  Keep them coming it's better than TV.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## tocws2002

Spinartist said:


> Why does it have to be done on a lathe??



Because the OP brought up the idea of the Monthy Challenge in the turning forum wanting to "improve his turning skills" and asked if "Anyone interested in doing something similar for projects on the lathe?". Hope my reply doesn't come across wrong as, personally, it doesn't matter to me what tool(s) are used, but that's my understanding of why it should be done on a lathe.

-jason

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist

Ahh. Makes sense!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Oh crap, mine turned out more like a mallet. 

‘Cause I needed a mallet and I didn’t know anyone to give a gavel to after the challenge. 

Curly ash from the yard with a spalted ash handle. Hunk o’walnut block from the burn pile. 

Guess I broke the rules twice ‘cause there was no lathe involved.

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> Oh crap, mine turned out more like a mallet.
> 
> ‘Cause I needed a mallet and I didn’t know anyone to give a gavel to after the challenge.
> 
> Curly ash from the yard with a spalted ash handle. Hunk o’walnut block from the burn pile.
> 
> Guess I broke the rules twice ‘cause there was no lathe involved.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 187614
> 
> View attachment 187615
> 
> 
> View attachment 187616



I like it Tom and I deem it okay for the contest!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

I like it too! 

If you think about it, all a gavel does is pound on something to make a loud noise. Yours is actually a multi-function gavel as it has utility beyond a simple noise maker!

Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## The100road

I like it! And I thought about a mallet as a challenge but a gavel has been on my want to make list for awhile so went with that. I’d say yours counts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Okay guys, here's mine. I will be the first to say it's pretty bad. The proportions are wrong and it's too plain. I'm pretty bad with traditional tools so I can't do beads. I'm trying to learn, practicing and taking Zoom classes but for now not happening. This is Walnut with Maple and Bocote accents. Compared to everyone else's this is a poor offering but it's what I did!

Reactions: Like 11 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I think it's alright!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP

Nothing wrong with that Tony. I like the contrasting laminate. I like yours better than the one I did

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

I think it's superb! Well done friend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

I think it is great! Love the lamination!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@Tony , what was the question of the week recently where we all admitted we are our own worst critics??? It looks great Tony!! I was just out there trying to use my skew.....and failing. But my 40 grit tool was doing great.  Also, noticed ever since the segmented pen challenge that you really like segmenting. Looks great Tony!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> @Tony , what was the question of the week recently where we all admitted we are our own worst critics??? It looks great Tony!! I was just out there trying to use my skew.....and failing. But my 40 grit tool was doing great.  Also, noticed ever since the segmented pen challenge that you really like segmenting. Looks great Tony!!



Thanks Gary! Actually, the segmenting comes from my cutting boards, which I've made since long before I started turning. It just seemed like a natural progression to me. I can't use a skew either, don't feel bad man! I'm trying to branch out from carbide tools, but it's a long, uphill battle for me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

Hang in there Tony. Started 10 or 11 years ago. Joined a club and Jerry and Herry taught me how to sharpen and use traditional tools. Not the best At it but it had been very satisfying.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Got mine finished this past weekend; just had to wait for the paint to dry.

I decided to go with a non-traditional wood for this as most of the ones I've seen have been darker in color. I now see why as I'm not terribly fond of the lighter maple. 

And not that I didn't know this before, but having the right tools for the job is ever so important. I don't have a thin parting tool, so the grooves I made are much wider than I would have liked. It was a great project for the challenge and my intent in starting these is certainly being met. I'm learning more and more with every one. Keep them coming!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I love it. Love me some ambrosia maple, one of my faves. The grooves look great to me! Well done

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road

Like that one a lot! I think the ambrosia maple works great.


----------



## Maverick

I like it. Nothing wrong with "non-tradition" at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I agree with the above and am also a sucker for the maple.


----------



## trc65

Great job, love the lighter color! The "wider" grooves work very well, gives the illusion that the narrow beads are actually bands holding the head together!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Great job @Steve in VA !!


----------



## TXMoon

Throwing in the towel. I made the base, and head but blew up three handles. Being out of wood, and budget, and with work the way it is this week I won't make the deadline. Here's to better luck next time. Ash, and Yellow Box. I was going for the lighter wood look as well. I wanted Holly but some how ended up getting ash. I may try this again in the future with Holly or maybe Maple? The ash was kiln dry and just fell apart, probably not the right choice of wood.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey

Kevin, great looking pieces. Hang on to it and go back and finish later. You did great.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

TXMoon said:


> Throwing in the towel. I made the base, and head but blew up three handles. Being out of wood, and budget, and with work the way it is this week I won't make the deadline. Here's to better luck next time. Ash, and Yellow Box. I was going for the lighter wood look as well. I wanted Holly but some how ended up getting ash. I may try this again in the future with Holly or maybe Maple? The ash was kiln dry and just fell apart, probably not the right choice of wood.
> View attachment 187851



Looks good Kevin, sorry you weren't able to finish. The point of this whole thing is to try new things and learn, I guess you did both.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## trc65

I like it, got some great grain patterns in those! Definitely finish it when things settle down a little for you. What you've got is too nice to leave it unfinished.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## jasonb

TXMoon said:


> Throwing in the towel. I made the base, and head but blew up three handles. Being out of wood, and budget, and with work the way it is this week I won't make the deadline. Here's to better luck next time. Ash, and Yellow Box. I was going for the lighter wood look as well. I wanted Holly but some how ended up getting ash. I may try this again in the future with Holly or maybe Maple? The ash was kiln dry and just fell apart, probably not the right choice of wood.
> View attachment 187851


No no no....
What you have there is a palm gavel and block set. 

You see you knowingly decreased raw material cost, improved manufacturing throughput, and reduce the chance for quality defects.

Well done sir!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## T. Ben

TXMoon said:


> Throwing in the towel. I made the base, and head but blew up three handles. Being out of wood, and budget, and with work the way it is this week I won't make the deadline. Here's to better luck next time. Ash, and Yellow Box. I was going for the lighter wood look as well. I wanted Holly but some how ended up getting ash. I may try this again in the future with Holly or maybe Maple? The ash was kiln dry and just fell apart, probably not the right choice of wood.
> View attachment 187851


Now It’s a palm gavel that’s all.


----------



## TXMoon

T. Ben said:


> Now It’s a palm gavel that’s all.


Thank you all, but yes...and no. Regardless, the rules of the challenge clearly states it had to be over 8" long which mine is clearly not. And if I was going for a palm gavel, I would have gone for something more like this. In my google search I did see some that were just standard gavel head without handle which I don't find as attractive as the palm gavel in the image below.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## T. Ben

TXMoon said:


> Thank you all, but yes...and no. Regardless, the rules of the challenge clearly states it had to be over 8" long which mine is clearly not. And if I was going for a palm gavel, I would have gone for something more like this. In my google search I did see some that were just standard gavel head without handle which I don't find as attractive as the palm gavel in the image below.


I was just saying that’s what you ended up with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

I forgot about checking in to see what the new challenge was until now. I'm loving what everyone has done so far! This is going to be a tough one to choose again. :)

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR

Steve in VA said:


> Got mine finished this past weekend; just had to wait for the paint to dry.
> 
> I decided to go with a non-traditional wood for this as most of the ones I've seen have been darker in color. I now see why as I'm not terribly fond of the lighter maple.
> 
> And not that I didn't know this before, but having the right tools for the job is ever so important. I don't have a thin parting tool, so the grooves I made are much wider than I would have liked. It was a great project for the challenge and my intent in starting these is certainly being met. I'm learning more and more with every one. Keep them coming!!!
> 
> View attachment 187840
> 
> View attachment 187841


Lookin good Steve! I really like Ambrosia maple and your beads look great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Here is my entry. Another not quite finished. I need to buff the block and the mallet ends. Lesson not quite learned yet: finishing turnings like this. One end of the mallet handle was easy, it goes into the mallet. Anyway, great challenge, will make a great present for the sis in law, and love the wood. Oh, another lesson.....proportions. Need practice but that is what this is all about. Thanks folks. Heading out of town to see grandson and youngest stepson and extended family tomorrow morning so will buff next week. 

Hard maple handle, Texas ebony mallet head, and I think some type of wild maple block. We have thunderstorms this afternoon and it killed the light so not the best pictures.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Barb

Gdurfey said:


> Here is my entry. Another not quite finished. I need to buff the block and the mallet ends. Lesson not quite learned yet: finishing turnings like this. One end of the mallet handle was easy, it goes into the mallet. Anyway, great challenge, will make a great present for the sis in law, and love the wood. Oh, another lesson.....proportions. Need practice but that is what this is all about. Thanks folks. Heading out of town to see grandson and youngest stepson and extended family tomorrow morning so will buff next week.
> 
> Hard maple handle, Texas ebony mallet head, and I think some type of wild maple block. We have thunderstorms this afternoon and it killed the light so not the best pictures.
> 
> View attachment 187863
> 
> View attachment 187864


That's still pretty cool and I like the slab of wood it's sitting on too. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> Here is my entry. Another not quite finished. I need to buff the block and the mallet ends. Lesson not quite learned yet: finishing turnings like this. One end of the mallet handle was easy, it goes into the mallet. Anyway, great challenge, will make a great present for the sis in law, and love the wood. Oh, another lesson.....proportions. Need practice but that is what this is all about. Thanks folks. Heading out of town to see grandson and youngest stepson and extended family tomorrow morning so will buff next week.
> 
> Hard maple handle, Texas ebony mallet head, and I think some type of wild maple block. We have thunderstorms this afternoon and it killed the light so not the best pictures.
> 
> View attachment 187863
> 
> View attachment 187864



Nice! Like you said, it's about learning and trying new things. Are you sure that's Texas Ebony? Doesn't look like it to me.


----------



## Gdurfey

Tony said:


> Nice! Like you said, it's about learning and trying new things. Are you sure that's Texas Ebony? Doesn't look like it to me.



had some sap wood that turned off. I got it from a former member on here about 4 years ago from Mission Texas. Can’t remember his name, but his avatar had a big sombrero. Friends were wintering just a few miles from where he lived and hauled the large pieces home for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner

Beautiful job Steve


----------



## trc65

Nice job Garry. Proportions are one of the toughest things for me as well. I know when I see something if it is proportional, but when separately making two different items that need to fit together, I have to do a lot of holding things next to each other for "sizing". Sometimes I get lucky, sometimes not....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road

Couple days left!!! Let’s see a few more entry’s

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben

Here’s mine,I’ve had the head done for a couple weeks,turned out way to big,wife said it looked like a croquet mallet. After seeing some others I decided to leave it alone and just make a different handle,it still ended up being a little short,story of my life. Walnut head with paudauk inserts,walnut handle and a white oak block.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Troy, can you a pic with some better lighting? I'm old, half blind, I can't see your work man!!


----------



## T. Ben

Tony said:


> Troy, can you a pic with some better lighting? I'm old, half blind, I can't see your work man!!


You bet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Here you go.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I like that. Looks good

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Good looking gavel. I like the look of the padauk against the walnut. How did you color the grooves in the handle? I like the contrast of the white.


----------



## T. Ben

trc65 said:


> Good looking gavel. I like the look of the padauk against the walnut. How did you color the grooves in the handle? I like the contrast of the white.


I used a piece of a thin piece of casting resin that was thin enough to fit in the grooves and melted it. I need to put ca on them.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony

Very cool Troy! The coloring in the handle is really neat!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maverick

Unfortunately I was not able to get in the shop to turn for this challenge. Life got in my way. We are having some new carpet installed next weekend so had a few small projects that needed to be done before hand, plus moving furniture etc. That’s my story and I’m sticking to it. Great job everyone and looking forward to seeing what challenge the winner has cooked up for the next go around.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## TimR

Likewise for me... screening in deck...at least the parts requiring scaffolding are done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The100road

Times up! I’ll creat the voting thread separately. Thanks everyone!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

